# sunday night at the petronius, marlin, ram powell and beer can



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

left destin at 11:30 p.m. sunday night headed for the petronius. got there at 4:00 am and started jigging. put 20 black fin jigging in the boat with a additional 10 that were shark bit to use for chunking later. The sharks got so bad that you could not get one to the boat by 6:00 am. left for the marlin rig to troll at daylight. saw some yellow fin jumping but never got a strike. jigged at the marlin nothing but small black fin. chunked for a while at the marlin but the current was so strong felt like i was wasting time and moved on to troll. tolled and jigged at ram powell, and beer can with nothing but small black fin and a undersize yellow fin to show for it. went back to the petronius at 11:00 and bite was slow and sharks still bad. headed back in caught four jacks. Overall good trip, great weather and plenty of fish just no YFT.


----------

